# Canning Eggs ?



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

A few years ago I bought a can of pickled quail eggs. They were very good.
Why can't chicken eggs be canned? Or can they?
If so is the procedure the same as canning anything else?


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Were your pickled quail eggs in the cold case, or where they shelf-stable?

The USDA and Center for Food Safety say that eggs cannot be stored at room temperature, and there is no way to ensure their safety/shelf-stability through pickling or heat treatments (canning) so even pickled eggs should be stored in the refrigerator.

With that disclaimer said, should you still choose to attempt this at your own risk... 

If the eggs are fresh and you're reasonably sure that they & the hens that laid them aren't infected with salmonella, and you have a cool place to store them... they can be hardboiled, peeled, pickled (using a concentrated acid & salt brine) and then pressure canned in the pickling liquid as if they were meat.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Here is Jackie Clay's recipe and canning instructions for pickled eggs, and the link to the webpage. You will have to navigate there to read the whole thing.
http://www.backwoodshome.com/blogs/JackieClay/2012/04/07/

18 whole, peeled, hardboiled eggs
1Â½ quarts white vinegar
2 tsp. salt
1 Tbsp. whole allspice
1 Tbsp. mixed pickling spices

Mix vinegar and spices in large pan ..............

--------------------------------------------------
And here is a second webpage explaining how she does it. Since it is a pickled product with sugar and vinegar, you just waterbath can it.
http://www.backwoodshome.com/advice/ajo061121.html


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

The quail eggs were in a can, not a jar, and they were on the shelf and not refrigerated


----------



## margoC (Jul 26, 2007)

I have been eating eggs about 8 months old!!! I was throwing them away. I mixed up the eggs that were left at the camper (refridgerated) with home eggs. I had a bunch of mixed up eggs and decided to throw some out as I could not believe they could still be good. 


Out of curiosity I cracked a few open. They were just fine?!? What does it take to make a rotten egg?!?


----------



## denglish (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is a report from CDC about a case if botulism in home-pickled eggs. It says, "The pickled eggs were prepared using a recipe that consisted of hard-boiled eggs, commercially prepared beets and hot peppers, and vinegar. The intact hard-boiled eggs were peeled and punctured with toothpicks then combined with the other ingredients in a glass jar that closed with a metal screw-on lid. The mixture was stored at room temperature and occasionally was exposed to sunlight."

I've pickled duck eggs on several occasions with good results using a recipe similar to the one posted above by mekasmom. Once processed in boiling water bath, I keep them in a dark cool cabinet in the basement and have saved them for months with no problems.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

margoC said:


> I have been eating eggs about 8 months old!!! I was throwing them away. I mixed up the eggs that were left at the camper (refridgerated) with home eggs. I had a bunch of mixed up eggs and decided to throw some out as I could not believe they could still be good.
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity I cracked a few open. They were just fine?!? What does it take to make a rotten egg?!?


 eggs can keep for a long time in the fridge iv had some go bad in ashort time also I think therearelots of variables like if they are fertile or if atinner or cracked shell .if in doupt a good way to test for a fresh egg is to float it in water if it floats its bad


----------

